# Baby Fresh Water Bull Shark Pics



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Ok i finally got a hold of the guy who is colleting these baby bad boys. And had him resend me some of the pics. The one pic is some hammer species i forgot which one. In any case if anyone is wondering these man killers are selling at around 10k per pop delivered in a pool in a box truck with oxygen etc. He told me the set up along time ago so i dont rememer all the details. But he does guarentee live arrival so thats good. So with out further interuptions. Please behold the ultimate freshwater predator and man eater. The Bull Shark!!!

Here is the pic to my site...

*PIC*


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Here is another


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Er....nice pics?? But the last one is a baby hammerhead.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Er....nice pics?? But the last one is a baby hammerhead.


I just confirned the last pic is of a Scalloped Hammerhead
BTW the first pic for some reason really got large. I tried to reduce it but i couldnt.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

That hammerhead is fuckin tight


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

arent bullsharks all salt water but they can live in fresh water?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's incredible. How big does it get and what size tank is he in?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thank god these are very expensive..

last thing needed is for these fish to be bought buy some moron with a small tank.

Beautifull sharks.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

jiggy said:


> arent bullsharks all salt water but they can live in fresh water?


 Yea these babies bulls are harvested from a freshwater estuary. So yes they can live in frshwater as well.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Peacock said:


> thank god these are very expensive..
> 
> last thing needed is for these fish to be bought buy some moron with a small tank.
> 
> Beautifull sharks.


 One would only hope...if someone sprung 10k for something this amazing they would house it in some sort of large pool.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> That's incredible. How big does it get and what size tank is he in?


 Vary from 8-10', looks to be a large holding pond. They are saltwater but they are born in esturaries and prefer to be in freshwater actually. Hence why they're responsible for the most attacks on humans than any other shark,


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that hammer head is the badess thing i have seen. how big is it gonna get and you

do have the proper amount of tank for him right??

a fricken hammerhead i love it post frequent pictures so we can follow the progress

of him, get some feedin shots and anything else you can get man


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

o and i thought bull shark were salt and only go into the fresh to breed or give birth

and they have to go back to the salt. there just able to store the salt in special glands

or some sh*t like that,


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> o and i thought bull shark were salt and only go into the fresh to breed or give birth
> 
> and they have to go back to the salt. there just able to store the salt in special glands
> 
> or some sh*t like that,


 kind of sorta but it all depends where they end up. They are pelagic....So they can end up in a river system and never get out. But they can live out there whole life in freshwater. There is this pic of some landlocked lake in SA that has freshwater sharks. They arent bulls but over time they have adapted to freshwater. So when you think about the most deadliest of all freshwater predators. The Bull Shark is the MOST EXTREME


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

Actually...the Bull Shark (_Carcharhinus leucas_) is a very adaptable shark that commonly wanders into brackish and pure fresh water. They have been found as far as 1,000 miles up the Mississippi River. There is some thought that the Lake Nicaragua Shark, a purely freshwater species, is also _Carcharhinus leucas_. The same goes for the Zambezi Shark. They are very common in shallow salt-water environments, especially along the Gulf Coast of the United States which explains why they're implicated in so many 'attacks' on humans. I have caught these sharks along the coast of Texas on a few occasions.

The Bonnethead Shark (_Sphyrna tiburo_) is much less likely to be found in pure fresh water than the Bull Shark. They are fairly common in estuaries and along coastlines. They reach about 4 feet in length but, being constant swimmers, would require a rather substantial aquarium to survive. At certain times of the year I have caught them by the hundreds along the Texas coast...especially at night when they cruise the shoreline in schools. They are easily taken using shrimp as bait.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i sure hope you practic catch and releas with these great animals


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Actually...the Bull Shark (_Carcharhinus leucas_) is a very adaptable shark that commonly wanders into brackish and pure fresh water. They have been found as far as 1,000 miles up the Mississippi River. There is some thought that the Lake Nicaragua Shark, a purely freshwater species, is also _Carcharhinus leucas_. The same goes for the Zambezi Shark. They are very common in shallow salt-water environments, especially along the Gulf Coast of the United States which explains why they're implicated in so many 'attacks' on humans. I have caught these sharks along the coast of Texas on a few occasions.
> 
> The Bonnethead Shark (_Sphyrna tiburo_) is much less likely to be found in pure fresh water than the Bull Shark. They are fairly common in estuaries and along coastlines. They reach about 4 feet in length but, being constant swimmers, would require a rather substantial aquarium to survive. At certain times of the year I have caught them by the hundreds along the Texas coast...especially at night when they cruise the shoreline in schools. They are easily taken using shrimp as bait.


 Which brings me to my point, why bother paying so much for a difficult and not so rare animal. Because it was raised in fresh water? Sounds more dangerous than interesting, just buy the salt version and keep a salt tank. Your cash could provide a nice set up and your rod and reel can provide the inhabitant.

This is not quite scientific, but it is definitely about a tank buster!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fruitbat said:


> Actually...the Bull Shark (_Carcharhinus leucas_) is a very adaptable shark that commonly wanders into brackish and pure fresh water. They have been found as far as 1,000 miles up the Mississippi River. There is some thought that the Lake Nicaragua Shark, a purely freshwater species, is also _Carcharhinus leucas_. The same goes for the Zambezi Shark. They are very common in shallow salt-water environments, especially along the Gulf Coast of the United States which explains why they're implicated in so many 'attacks' on humans. I have caught these sharks along the coast of Texas on a few occasions.
> 
> The Bonnethead Shark (_Sphyrna tiburo_) is much less likely to be found in pure fresh water than the Bull Shark. They are fairly common in estuaries and along coastlines. They reach about 4 feet in length but, being constant swimmers, would require a rather substantial aquarium to survive. At certain times of the year I have caught them by the hundreds along the Texas coast...especially at night when they cruise the shoreline in schools. They are easily taken using shrimp as bait.


 Which brings me to my point, why bother paying so much for a difficult and not so rare animal. Because it was raised in fresh water? Sounds more dangerous than interesting, just buy the salt version and keep a salt tank. Your cash could provide a nice set up and your rod and reel can provide the inhabitant.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i can think of many other thing that would be better to spend that much money on

then a shark any way but if you could bring one in on a rod and have a tnak for

it then right on


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Bull shark pips are born in freshwater. They will go ocean when they get older. There is someone else who is selling them too. I think you had saltwater one you could convert it to pure freshwater it would take time them to properly get it use to freshwater. That is what happens when the mother goes up the stream to give birth.


----------



## a*men (Mar 23, 2004)

ohh shitt.. 
i'd love to have one of those


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

These arent animals that you can make mistake with. Bull sharks have attack more people when any other species of shark. Males contain one of the highest levels of Testosterone out of all animal species. A good example of what this species of shark can do is; their was a shark show on were they studied shark attacks and he was attacked by a bull shark. It yook almost all of his calf muscle away. It has to be one of the worst animal attacks I have seen.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Yes they regularly travel into freshwatyer river systems because there they are the top predator and there is nothing to contend with them.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Yes they regularly travel into freshwatyer river systems because there they are the top predator and there is nothing to contend with them.


 In Africa there are hippos and crocs :laugh: Though only the sharks and crocs fight really.



> These arent animals that you can make mistake with. Bull sharks have attack more people when any other species of shark. Males contain one of the highest levels of Testosterone out of all animal species. A good example of what this species of shark can do is; their was a shark show on were they studied shark attacks and he was attacked by a bull shark. It yook almost all of his calf muscle away. It has to be one of the worst animal attacks I have seen.


The Documentary was Anatomy of a Shark Bite, I think about 88% of his calf was torn off in a split second. He was bitten by a large female too.

Bull sharks are responsible for the most attacks on humans yes, but that's because they're the sharks with the most access to humans, don't get me wrong they are easily in the top 5 most aggressive sharks.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

ya is was anatomy of a shark bite. I just couldnt remember the name of the shark.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

babies r pretty easy to catch around the docks over here.. anyone interested in one?.. ill sell it to u for half of what hes selling for.. pick up only =)


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

jiggy said:


> babies r pretty easy to catch around the docks over here.. anyone interested in one?.. ill sell it to u for half of what hes selling for.. pick up only =)
> [snapback]1118642[/snapback]​


how big u catchin them


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

2-4ft... ive caught them on party boats.. they r usually chopped up and used for bait..


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn thats crazzy ive herd of people findin some sharks in rivers and lakes in africa


----------



## yonderway (Apr 28, 2003)

Let's hope the price stays high.

I've been to too many reptile shows where dumb arses are buying Nile crocodiles of all things, for super cheap! WTF are you going to do with a Nile Crocodile?!? At least P's stay down at a manageable size.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Peacock said:


> thank god these are very expensive..
> 
> last thing needed is for these fish to be bought buy some moron with a small tank.
> 
> ...


Beautiful fish, but this time I totally agree with Peacock


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

jan said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > thank god these are very expensive..
> ...


Me too, although he said it over a year ago!


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i was attacke by a bull shark while spear fishing off of bimini in the bahamas.







bad memories. didnt bite me, it tried though. 3 times.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

acestro said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


Hahaa. I didn't even noticed that this was an old topic that was brought up


----------

